# New Mexico.....wish I was there.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_COYOTE_KILLING_CONTEST?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Crazy! I am hunting a competition in NM the following weekend. I hope these nuts dont get wind of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You be safe Wayne. You can bet they'll hear of it...Let's just hope they have used all their vacation time by then.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They gave us hell last year after the competition, but the organization that sponsored the hunt kinda put them in their place. I've been following this story on the news, but didn't realize it had gone so far thanks for the heads up Don.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you get a bonus point for the hybred-anti-coyote-boy?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If I were out there and I saw the bozo in his "yote" get up he wouldnt have to worry about bullets. I would catch him and beat him to submission then turn him over to the police for harassment of hunters engaged in hunting legally and for trespassing on private land because he wasnt a registered contestant. And his broken jaw, and black eyes would be blamed on a trip incurred when trying to run away and tripping into a boulder or ten.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Would you feel bad if you shot this wacko? I would, after thinking I just shot a world record coyote!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I really dont like how the govt says anyone in it would be trespassing on the BLM land, I thought this was Public land !!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck to all those hunting the competition today! I hope the yotes are coming in on a string.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I really dont like how the govt says anyone in it would be trespassing on the BLM land, I thought this was Public land !!!


 Read it close, the government says it wont allow that type of organized hunt on any public lands--its being held on several ranchers private properties.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just checked the news, only 1 coyote killed in the competition today and no protestors.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know Ralph, but it states that the govt said if anyone was caught on the land they would be charged with trespassing, what if it was an individual that wasnt in the contest, he would have to prove it then.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's amazing to me that the AP can run an article like this, but we can't get an accurate story about an American Ambassador and staff being killed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those animal rights people are cowards and anyone who listens to them and agrees are too. Bunch of sissies who will be the first to go when something big happens in our country. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So if the guy dressed as a coyote gets shot, what then ? The guy was purposely trying to fool the hunters and it worked....?? Congrats moron ! I can hear the Game Warden now...He might have lived if you hadn't skinned him out. Use caution, check for a pocket protector before shooting.


----------

